# yellow lab holding?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive noticed that it looks like my lab is holding, the thing that confuses me is no other lab and i thought it was a boy. Is it possible that she would be holding unfertilized eggs? and would a lab breed with a zebra, ive got a red and a cobalt as well as a cross between cobalt and some other african. Ill try to get a pic but she does not cooperate very well.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I asked my boyfriend about it today and hes said the following: 

They can and do hold unfertilized eggs ( end up either spitting them out or eating them ) and it is possible for her to cross breed.

So.. I hope that helps?? If I made any mistakes I'm sure he'll come on and correct me! Or someone else will catch it..


----------



## Dach (Feb 27, 2009)

It is very common for yellow lab to interbreed with zebras. Some yellow labs sold with no black strip on their dorsal fins is usually an indication of a hybrid lab/zebra cross.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

here is what came of that.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

They look cute!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

they might be crosses with the cobalt.... wait till they grow older...


----------

